# ***OFFICIAL*** Rich Franklin vs. Wanderlei Silva Pre/Post Fight **Contains Spoilers**



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Rich "Ace" Franklin facing Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I love Wanderlei Silva, but I see Rich Getting the KO. Wandi's chin is getting a little soft now a days due to all of his knockouts, and Rich hits relatively hard.

I see Wandi messing Rich up in the clinch before falling to a vicious uppercut and some GnP.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with the spoken rich ko/tko in the second round


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I love Rich, but I think we are gonna see Wanderlei at his best in this fight. I dont think Rich's chin will hold up to Wand's vicious attack. Either way, this fight isnt going the distance.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead with Wanderlei in this one.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

oh mannn. I just downloaded the preview for ufc99, and they really focus on Wanderleis drop to 185, and they spend quite a bit of time on his possible fight with Anderson. And Davis and Hardy hate each other.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rich via armbar.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Wanderlei via bum rush or Franklin via decision and being better at MMA.

I dont know who will win this.


----------



## miguelclass (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to have to take Rich in this one, he just seems so much bigger than Wanderlei, especially at 195 pounds. And there is no way he is going to let Wanderlei do what Anderson did to him with the Muy Thai clinch.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

My guess is that Rich will be able to outstrike Wandy and win a Unanimous Decision, if not a TKO late in the third. He has the size advantage, and I think the Drama between Wandy and Anderson is going to be distracting to Wandy, causing him to fight a stupid fight. Plus, Rich has a pretty good chin, it should be able to hold up to a solid punch from Silva. 

I'm also really glad that he is staying out of the Silva vs. Silva drama. Smart move on his part.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I'm really hoping that Wanderlei whoops dat ass, via caveman beating. But realistically, I wouldn't really be surprised to see Rich get TKO.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

I am sorry guys but wanderlei is going to put rich franklin in his place. Then through his transition to 185 he will face off with old friend and new rival anderson silva. Wanderlei tko in the second!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

eliteroller said:


> I am sorry guys but wanderlei is going to put rich franklin in his place. Then through his transition to 185 he will face off with old friend and new rival anderson silva. Wanderlei tko in the second!


Wow... just wow. Any reasoning behind this Ms. Cleo?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

eliteroller said:


> I am sorry guys but wanderlei is going to put rich franklin in his place. Then through his transition to 185 he will face off with old friend and new rival anderson silva. Wanderlei tko in the second!


Wait... what?


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Yeah wanderlei is in a position where he has to win. He is coming off the worst loss of his career and he is training harder than ever. And it is a fact he is going down to 185 thats why his fight with rich franklin is a catch weight. Franklin is going to be moving to 205 and didn't want to fight at 185 so they are fighting at 195. Then after this fight they will both transition to there respective weight classes.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just watched the new WEC Brown vs Faber 2 blog and Wandy is in it. He says either he will get KOed or Rich will get KOed. Thats why I love this guy. He cares more about having exciting fights and pleasing his fans and puttin on a great show than winning. If he loses its not important if the crowd cheered their asses off... Just a great dude so I hope he wins cuz I like both fighters but Wandy needs it more.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

This fight is so close in my view that it was so hard for me to pick a winner. On one hand you have Wanderlei who is coming off a bad loss and has got the overall knock out power to take out any fighter. Then on the other you have Rich who is also coming off a close decision loss which could be argued to be his victory and his fighting style is a alot more conditioned and is a better overall rounded fighter.

So the conclusion is this they both have the hunger for this victory so it lands on their styles Wandy will be relying on his wild brawler style striking to knock out Rich. Also Rich will be relying on his cleaner boxing and his overall game. 

I see Rich taking this one because he doesnt have a weak chin and so doesn't have to worry about getting into exchanges with Wandy. With Rich cleaner striking he will get the better of these exchanges aslong as he doesnt get to up close with Wandy and stays on the outside. Rich's boxing will start to wear down wandy into the later rounds and so I think it will be a third round tko or a decision via 'ACE'.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

Its So Hard To Call Wanderlie Fights The Same Way All The Time 

Who Else Done This Chuck - Wot Happend To Chuck In His Last Fights - Hes Been Knocked Out - Same With Wanderlie 

There Old Fighters They Hav Been Around - Peaple No There Style Of Fighting Just As Good As They Do

I Hope Wanderlie Wins So He Stays Fighting - But It Just Wudnt Surprise Me If Rich Franklin Caught Silva Cuz Of Him Fighting The Same Very Agressive And Open


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

I don't get what you mean old fighters chuck yeah he is almost 40 but wanderlei is only 33 I mean come on that is a fighters prime. Yes he has been in wars and has a lot of fights but all of the brazilian fighters have.


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

I'm so torn on this decision, I don't favor one fighter over the other, but I just don't know who is going to win. I'd like to see Franklin get the W, but I think Silva is looking for blood.

I am hoping for a good fight, which is what I am sure we will get, but I see Franklin coming out with either a TKO in the 2nd or the UD.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

eliteroller said:


> I don't get what you mean old fighters chuck yeah he is almost 40 but wanderlei is only 33 I mean come on that is a fighters prime. Yes he has been in wars and has a lot of fights but all of the brazilian fighters have.


by me sayn hes old fighter i didnt just mean age i also mean the amoun of time hes been around the block - hes not jst fresh in the game like forrest rashid or layoto or sumone - hes been around FIGHTING THE EXACT SAME WAY 


I WISH HIM LUCK - HES A EVIL LITTLE BASTARD AND I LIKE EVIL !!!!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ace all the way!! W00t


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

I got Rich Ace to win this. He will use his clean strikes to get the better of the exchanges. He will use his movement to frustrate Wand and sooner or later Wanderlei will be throwing nothing but wild strikes. Rich by Decision or TKO


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Im pickin Rich but I wouldnt cry if Wandy beat him either, I like em both and am super excited to see this fight.:thumb02: I wonder if Wandy is gonna change things up a little, Rich is southpaw, whens the last time Wandy fought a southpaw?


----------



## mmaaggie69 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has n e 1 seen the interview he gave mma junkie?

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15159/as-...n-is-finally-more-important-than-the-show.mma

war WANDY :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rich needs to not try and brawl here. He needs to cut angles and move laterally. Staying long is his only chance here.

I'm taking Wandy though. Always supporting the Axe Murderer.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm constantly trying to convince myself of how Wandy will win, but then I keep realizing that Rich has only lost to Machida, Anderson(2), and a very close decision with Henderson. I just hope he loses this fight, because a loss won't really hurt him much, and he has more years to come back than our beloved Wanderlei.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Rich needs to not try and brawl here. He needs to cut angles and move laterally. Staying long is his only chance here.
> 
> I'm taking Wandy though. Always supporting the Axe Murderer.


Yeah, I gotta agree... 

Keys to victory for rich:
-tie up and tire out wandy's arms
-stay light on his feet, move laterally to avoid the swarm
-take him into the third round... wait for wandys arms to drop

Keys to victory for Wandy:
-push the pace
-punches in bunches, swarm and cut him off
-dont run outta gas


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is prolly the best shape I've seen Wandy in. He's ripped! I think it's going to be blitzkrieg by end of 1st round if not the 2nd. Rich has to take him down to slow em otherwise it's lights out KO of the night! His LHW KO power is going to transfer over to the lighter division which is pretty crazy.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rich better keep his distance and avoid the clinch, even if he has gotten better at it. He could knock Wandy out with a good overhand right though, I see it happening in maybe.. the 1st.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

From ufc.com
Wanderlei Silva

• Longest reigning champion in Pride or UFC history
• Throws with power 76% of the time
• Throws 8.5 times as many head strikes as body/leg strikes

Wanderlei holds several Pride records, but the most impressive is his Middleweight title reign of over five years. By comparison, no UFC champion has held a belt for more than three consecutive years. Silva defended his belt four times and also won a Grand Prix during that time. Those six championship victories would tie him for second place with Anderson Silva and Tito Ortiz among UFC champions. His eight consecutive wins would put him tied for second place behind Anderson Silva for most consecutive wins.

Silva’s trademark has always been his aggression and the fact that he doesn’t mess around with small punches. In this regard, he is one of the most prolific power strikers in the history of MMA. An average fighter will attempt about 3 jabs for every one power strike. Silva is precisely the opposite, throwing three power strikes for every jab. His 76% power strike percentage is second only to Dan Henderson, who throws with power a staggering 86% of the time.

In addition to throwing hard, Silva is the game’s foremost headhunter. An average fighter throws about four times as many head strikes as strikes to the body or legs. Silva more than doubles that, throwing 8.5 times as many head strikes as body or leg strikes.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> From ufc.com
> Wanderlei Silva
> 
> • Longest reigning champion in Pride or UFC history
> ...


That's pretty cool stats! The man does not play around...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was thinking, if Rich wins, Shogun might get a shot at him down the road to redeem his buddy. It would be a good storyline anyways.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I was thinking, if Rich wins, Shogun might get a shot at him down the road to redeem his buddy. It would be a good storyline anyways.


It's true. Shogun is The Axe Murderer's henchman. 

Arona
Rampage
Chuck Liddell


----------



## UFCfan1993 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Great Blog*

Hey, there is a great blog that talks about all this stuff
its called Ultimate Fan Central Its really great


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> This is prolly the best shape I've seen Wandy in. He's ripped! I think it's going to be blitzkrieg by end of 1st round if not the 2nd. Rich has to take him down to slow em otherwise it's lights out KO of the night! His LHW KO power is going to transfer over to the lighter division which is pretty crazy.


Looking in great shape and being in fighting shape are 2 completely different things, and when you lose weight you lose power cause theres not the same amount of weight behind your punches but you get quicker. I know wandy usually fights around 204 or 205, i wonder how he will be with a 15 pound cut, will he have the same stamina? how will he do against a southpaw? I cant wait to see this fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jcal said:


> Looking in great shape and being in fighting shape are 2 completely different things, and when you lose weight you lose power cause theres not the same amount of weight behind your punches but you get quicker. I know wandy usually fights around 204 or 205, i wonder how he will be with a 15 pound cut, will he have the same stamina? how will he do against a southpaw? I cant wait to see this fight.


Losing 10lbs means he's cutting out all the fat, water weight, and even a bit of muscle mass. But he'll be a lot quicker. His conditioning has always been second to none. Power comes with technique.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

True that. Wandy has always been one of my favoriet top 3 fighters, I dont care who wins this, I hope it goes a good 2 1/2 to 3 rounds though. I think Rich will take this for a couple of reasons but I know hes gonna be only 1 punch away from gettin KTFO:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I hate 3 round fights for the Main Event.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope Wandy wins, if he gets stopped again he should call it quits. Getting serious concussions every 4-5 months isn't healthy.

Rich coming out to Cypress Hill:laugh:


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Rich looks strangely calm and content for a man going into this fight. It's the look of a crazy person about to either die, or kill. I get a weird vibe about this fight now.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

come on wand!!!! plz


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW WHAT A FUN FIGHT THIS IS GREAT. Someone is goin out in this 3rd round. Wandy is definitly still a relevant fighter no doubt IMO.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Imagine if Wandy could defend after a punch


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Sick fight. Nuff respect to Wanderlei and Franklin.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I didnt expect that to be unanimous but DAMN THAT WAS GREAT!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bull shit ! rich did not do shit


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Should have been a draw IMO.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone else that had it 29-28 for Wandy? Seriouly, I thought Rich didnt do ANY damage at all and Wandy rocked Rich several times.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rich did not do shit. wand won 2rd and 3rd


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

*wand vs franklin spoiler alert*

I do not think rich won that fight. I got two round to one for wand. How do you score the fight? I think wand landed more punches and did more damage.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Great fight!

Sorry Silva fans, but Wanderlei's done contending. He'll axe-murder folks in the middle of the pack but he just doesn't have enough anymore for the elite fighters with well-rounded games, other than a puncher's chance.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well at least it wasn't a KO. Wand sounded winded based on the PBPs. The weight cut must have had an effect after fighting for so long at 205. Interesting night.

Davis, Kongo, and Wand were my picks. All lost closely contested matches. But hey at least MIRCO is BACK!!!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dang, Wanderlei had to cut 12 pounds in ONE day and right before the weigh in. Not good for Wanderlei. Let's see what he can do at 185.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

lol ur going to piss people off. never put the results in a title of a thread. I got a poll up come vote


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

*i think wanderlie won that fight !!!*

wanderlie pushed the action and controlled the octagon how the hell did 3 judges all go for franklin i dont no about u guys but i think a draw at least was the right result for that match ???


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

judges sucked DICK! first davis than uno now wand
WHAT THE ****!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wandy and Caol got hoozed. At least announce the scores.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think wandy is destined to become an exhibition fighter. Not a contender, just a guy to throw into events to make it exciting.

The fans like to see him, he likes to fight whether he wins or loses so let him continue.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I thought Wandy might of won at least one round. Damn!


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

dontazo said:


> rich did not do shit. wand won 2rd and 3rd


I'm with you there. Wandy looked more tired, but that was just because he was actually doing something. Wandy was much closer to finishing the fight than Ace, even though he was tired. The fans in the arena had the same view I guess.

And I also agree on Davis being the winner of the fight. AND I though Uno had clearly won his fight.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

that's still one round for wand. unlike the 3 rounds for franklin like they made it.


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

TeMpO said:


> wanderlie pushed the action and controlled the octagon how the hell did 3 judges all go for franklin i dont no about u guys but i think a draw at least was the right result for that match ???


you sir are a piece of shit scum that should get hit by a sludge hammer


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I thought Wandy might of won at least one round. Damn!


He definitely won the second. Maybe the third.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Franklin gets the UD, bt from what I hear, it could have gone either way. :confused02:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wand has his chin and he will be a force. this decision was ******* bULLSHIT! wand was hurting rich likea little bitch every time they excnaghed


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

God, I normally wouldn't say this....yes I would... PLEASE, PLEASE learn how to spell. It's getting sick at this point! I really think you are a troll, no one could possibly be that stupid, also, you are from England, good grammar and knowing how to speak is what you hold over us Yanks. Seriously, stop making posts and get some 2nd grade work shop books.

As for the topic, I knew Rich was going to win, but that doesn't mean I hoped Wandy would. But seriously dude, are you ******* retarded?!


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

**Spolier Alert* Almost as bad as Bisping Vs Hamill!!!*

Are the judges smoking crack Wand hurt Franklin bad in Rounds 2 and 3! He had total cage control and was doing the most damage! UD my a**! This is almost as bad as Hamill Bisping!!! This has to go down as one of the worst decisions ever! How many times did Wandy throw up his hands and push the action and how many times did Ace's b*tch ass get hammered up against the cage? I'm really dissapointed because he won with damage and cage control!

-Brickhouse


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

**** u. ok?
wand won that fight. now gtfo


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

WTF is this, Wanderlei clearly won that fight. He was the one pushing forward and almost KOd Franklin TWICE. Damn this is shit!


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

WTF!!! I thought Silva won the 2nd & 3rd quite clearly. Seriously though, where was the clinch?!?!?! I'm soo pissed at that. Wanderlei had it at one point and Rich looked in trouble and then he didn't pursue it, wtf


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammer_Lock said:


> I'm with you there. Wandy looked more tired, but that was just because he was actually doing something. Wandy was much closer to finishing the fight than Ace, even though he was tired. The fans in the arena had the same view I guess.
> 
> And I also agree on Davis being the winner of the fight. AND I though Uno had clearly won his fight.


Yah I was on three different sites watching the play by plays. Uno should have won, Davis was close. The problem was he got cut in the 3rd so that probably played into the judges mind. Wand just got outpointed by Rich. Kinda like with Jardine vs Chuck. 

Eh...what are ya gonna do. *Sometimes I think it should be the crowd that chooses the winner. *


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

man Wandy fanboys are loyal!! Franklin outstriked the shit out of him :S So your gonna let Wandy win on a one right hand he landed? If you look at copybox numbers when they are up i wouldnt be suprised to see Franklin landing maby 70% of all strikes if not more.

Oh and not to mention the takedown Franklin got in the end.

No way Wandy won that fight. You cant win fights on trying to knock somone out swinging like a caveman you have to land some of the punches.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think it was a bad decision, Rich picked Wandy apart while Wandy landed some big blows. Either way that was an awesome fight that definatly didnt disapoint.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was close but it wasn't by any means the worst call ever. I can see it going either way, Rich picked him apart on the feet, he hurt Wandy, Wandy hurt him.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Listen, I'm on Wandy's nuts as much as anyone else, but seriously, Rich won. Wandy had him hurt for a bit, but he recovered quickly. Rich out striked (stroke? him) and even got some more take downs. Do I think this is the end for Wandy? No ******* way, once he gets used to this weight cut, he is going to wreck people. That being said, Franklin clearly won, I was hoping for that one shot where Wandy would just knock him out, but it didn't happen. However, if this fight happened in a couple of months from now, when Silva is used to the cut, I think he could definitely knock Rich out.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Zender said:


> WTF!!! I thought Silva won the 2nd & 3rd quite clearly. Seriously though, where was the clinch?!?!?! I'm soo pissed at that. Wanderlei had it at one point and Rich looked in trouble and then he didn't pursue it, wtf


And I thought I was the only one. 

the one weakness that everyone KNOWS Franklin has and he doesn't use it.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think it was the reight decision, rich played the smater game, and picked him apart in the 1st first round, and earli in the 2nd, he just got caught half way through teh 2nd round, but he bounced back


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Ya total bull. I had a poll up with spoiler alert but it got moved i guess. I vote wand won rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it should have been a draw.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Wand was in terrible condition for this one. It could have been a lot better fight.

EDIT: Double post. Sorry.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> Wand was in terrible condition for this one. It could have been a lot better fight.


yeah i think the cut got to wandy, and realy showed in the fight,


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

If Dan Hardy can win by rocking Davis twice, Wandy should have won with almost finishing Ace twice and having total octagon control in round two and three. Seriously, how many near-finishes do you need to neutralise some weak strikes that didn't do any damage at all? Wandy was badly conditioned in rounds 2 and three and he still managed to rock Ace and stalk him across the cage; PLUS tiredness doesn't affect the scoring.

I vote for a poll.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sadly I think that the late takedown rich got (and did nothing with) gave round 3 to Rich in the judges eyes.


----------



## TheBrickhouse (Mar 27, 2008)

The crowds reaction was priceless! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO when Franklin's name was called! Yeah Franklin got hurt bad in rounds 2 and 3 and Wandy had better cage control period!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Is anyone impressed that a BJJ black belt like Wand makes the decision to always keep it standing?! Oh man, I'm about to wack off to a Wandy sig right noww....


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Sadly I think that the late takedown rich got (and did nothing with) gave round 3 to Rich in the judges eyes.


Probably so. But that would be like giving the first round to Wandy, for the takedown and some GnP.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Probably so. But that would be like giving the first round to Wandy, for the takedown and some GnP.


They may have... judges prob scroed it 29-28 Rich across the board.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I had Rich winning the fight. Half way through he was picking Wandy apart as JR said in commentary.

Last round was a slug fest back and forth but I think Rich fought the smarter fight and deserved the win.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Oh man, I'm about to wack off to a Wandy sig right noww....


Not before I do!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> I had Rich winning the fight. Half way through he was picking Wandy apart as JR said in commentary.
> 
> Last round was a slug fest back and forth but I think Rich fought the smarter fight and deserved the win.


Joe Rogan also said that only Wanderelei did real damage in this fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Wandy's conditioning cost him the fight IMO. Sadly I don't think he'd do well at 185...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Definitely seemed very winded. Could have been the "broken nose" as well seeing he was breathing heavily with his mouth open. If he had that berserker energy in him he could have finished it probably in the 2nd and late 3rd round.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Wandy's conditioning cost him the fight IMO. Sadly I don't think he'd do well at 185...


Wait untul he gets used to it. Wandy didn't win, but I think it'ws becuse of the weight loss. Someboy sig bet me...........I'm drunk as hellllllllllllllll but still, Wandy at 185 (or 190 i guess) will dominate.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wandy at 'any' weight will be awesome!

I could give a crap that he lost, he put on an awesome show. Respect.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Wandy got screwed. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## Rufilata (Jun 14, 2009)

Wand strange enough looked in really bad condition!. 

The problem with Wand is his punches.He just have no plans over that and punch all wild.Cause him to miss alot!.As we saw in this fight too.Franklin fought much more smarter than Wand and thats why he won today 

Wand need to train harder on those punches(get more accurate) and come up with a better gameplan and use his knees and kicks more!. 

I really miss the old Wand.That runned over fighters with aggresivity following with brutal knees and kicks.What happened to him?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

dontazo said:


> judges sucked DICK! first davis than uno now wand
> WHAT THE ****!


Didnt you see Wandys face after the fight , he looks like he got hit by a diesel truck, you cant say Rich didnt do shit just look at wandys face.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Wandy just as much as the next guy, but I definitely agree with the decision. Rich just fought much better, and Wandy looked pretty beat up at the end. Rich rocked Wandy a few more times anyways, including putting him on his ass, so lol @ people saying Wandy did more damage when Rich kept standing after Wand's best. Either way, it was a GREAT fight


----------



## sharp1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have no idea how anybody could give a UD to rich, sure, i thought the fight was close, but i would've given rounds 2 and 3 to wanderlei, no doubt. He controlled the cage, and pushed the action. Regardless it was a good fight, and im looking forward to seeing wandy at 185, he's a very exciting fighter win or lose.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Great fight [although the feed I had kept cutting out...]. 

UD wa sa bit much... it could have gone either way. 

Rich did a good job utilizing his reach advantage, but Wanderlei rocked him a few times. 

I had the W for Rich, although nostalgia wanted me to see Wanderlei's hand raised.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

*The axe murderer loses again*

I love wandy.. i love the way he fights.. i know he doesnt care about winning or losing as long as its an exciting fight, but as a wandy fan i would love to see him win.. 

lately he has been part of some truly great battles,but he has lost 5 of his last 6 fights. now anyone else with that kind of record would have been kicked out already.. 

But its the way in which he has won and lost those fights. He has been exciting and aggressive. But as a wandy fan i pose a question to you all..would u rather wandy fight an exciting fight win or lose, or see him winning by fighting a smart fight(which can be just as exciting)

he goes in with all guns blazing and gets caught out. now someone like machida is very good at evading strikes. but it seems silva does not care about getting hit. he just wants to brawl. now is this smart strategy, this kind of fighting style will win him some hardcore fans( i am one of them, war wandy) but will it win him fights and more importantly will he ever win a title. And if he ever does win can he retain it for long by choosing strategy instead of aggresivness

Now i know wandy used to hold the title at pride, i know that before fedor, PRIDE=WANDY, but he cant take that much of punishment anymore. Brutal headkick via crocop, monster haymaker via henderson and vicious left hook courtesy of rampage takes its toll. 

Either way i will always love wandy, but i want to see him as champion again and i want him to use strategy rather than just all in, nothing to lose brawling, ... I mean after forrest lost to jardine see how he changed his strategy, and he won the title.. oh well.. just upset wandy lost


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The problem is that people have caught onto his game and realize that he is not a threat on the ground. Also, at LHW he didn't pose as great a threat as he could since he was giving up 2-3 inches of height on his opponents, reducing his chances of landing one of those "Windmill of Doom" punches he throws.

I am the hugest Wandy fan and I love the guy to death, but it's killing me to watch him lose over and over again. I know he loves to fight and doesn't care about the wins or losses, and I continue to tell myself he's fighting the best in the world. Maybe he should rethink his game plans from here on out.

He needs to start using that BJJ Black Belt he has, he needs to shoot for more takedowns or throw guys more like he did with Rich. Dude has freakish power and if he can get a hold of you, no matter what weight class you're in, he WILL hurt you. He wants to brawl and everyone knows that, that's why they stay out of his range and pick him apart or go for takedowns. But seriously, he needs to tighten up his striking and maybe think about lifting less weight and do more grappling. He always seems so tense when he's in a fight, he could be so more effective if he loosens up. 

He needs to work on putting combos together to, he is so content to simply stand there and swing like mad until someone falls down. He needs some head movement too. There are so many things but I doubt there's enough time for him to make those changes now.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

I found this article, wandy is god, but i want him to win..nice read though, pretty much why i love wandy so much



> Dear Mr. Axe Murder,
> 
> I wanted to take a moment of time to say thank you for all that you have done for the sport of MMA. You, like many, have built this temple with bricks of honor, pride, aggression, victory, defeat, all kilned in the fires of war. Your blood, sweat and tears make the mortar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Wandy forgot how to clinch and knee.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

dude what the hell even in my drunk state of mind i can clearly see rich franklin getting his ass handed by wanderlei..that was a rigged fight..a stupid take down by rich didn't do anything in my eyes. though wanderlei was very winded through the fight due to the broken nose.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

He will still get a crack at the 185 division.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

*wandy lost to a points fighter*

like most ppl here.. i think wandy got robbed but thats not the point...

take down points counts for too much, it could be the deciding factor even tho it does no damage and only beneficial towards ground guys. and as weve seen from franklin he knew he wasn't gonna get anything out of the take down and did it for points.. franklin for a stand up guy has alwasy seem to be a points figther. he wasn't gonna k.o anyone with those weak ass jabs..

and we see marcus davis attempt to take dan hardy down at the last 10 sec. for what? points! what a stupid way to score a fight..

serioulsy.. it seems to trump hard hits, ring aggression, octagon control.. submission attempts.. it seems teh judges dont know anything and just sees a take down and say oh wow! hes winning!

this aspect of the sport bothers the hell out of me.. and i hate points fighters.. it even makes strikers go after one just for the sake of points..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought the descision was right in the end. I had Rich winning the first and third round and Wand the second. I dop however think that the take down in the third helped the judges a little to much. I had it 29-28 to Rich but cant see were the two 30-27's came from! I wonder why they didn't read the scores out?

Im glad Wand put on a good performance that reassured me that his chin is not gone. Im looking forward to seeing him a middleweight if he can make the cut, he does need to get some wins soon though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

They should hive him a bum to fight first at 185. Someone like Kendall Grove.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

You have absolutley no idea what you're talking about. Rich Franklin has had 15 fights in the UFC, of which only 4 have gone the distance. Davis has had 11, of which only 4 went the distance. I think this removes them both from the POINT FIGHTER category you've created.

A smart Striker, which is what both Davis and Franklin are, will sometimes use a ground game to nulify another strong striker. Like it or not that is what a good fighter does, the exploit their oppenents weakness, and outwork them where they know they are better.

Do a little research before you make stupid statements, and insult veterans in the sport that deserve respect.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Unlike most fighters, I believe Wandy when he says he doesn't care about wins or losses. I also think the title means next to nothing to him, fighting Anderson Silva is the real payoff, not a belt.

I think Wandy has accepted that his frankly past his prime, and rather than seem like some old man trying to run at a belt he just cant obtain anymore, he is just more interested in fighting the best and putting on a great show.

And I for one respect the hell out of him for it, and as long as he doesn't get truly TRULY hurt, I hope to watch him do it for several more years... win or lose!


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

ricefarmer said:


> like most ppl here.. i think wandy got robbed but thats not the point...
> 
> take down points counts for too much, it could be the deciding factor even tho it does no damage and only beneficial towards ground guys. and as weve seen from franklin he knew he wasn't gonna get anything out of the take down and did it for points.. franklin for a stand up guy has alwasy seem to be a points figther. he wasn't gonna k.o anyone with those weak ass jabs..
> 
> ...


i completely agree, The UFC is biased towards a wrestling base. which is what the cage is used for. take them down and hold them in the cage.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

The way I see it was that Franklin returned the favor when Wandy took him down in the fight, especially after Wandys talk of a standup war. Franklin is a smart fighter who uses his head, I think he was right not to take Wandys bait at the end.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

what your saying is idiotic. rich was constantly throwing bombs at wanderlei when he had the chance. he hurt wanderlei in the second round and i thought he was going to finish. the reason he took wandy down was because they clinched and wrestling is get this, PART of mma.

besides, whats wrong with trying to win a fight? if you were fighting someone and thought the round was razor close wouldn't you try your best to impress the judges in the final seconds? a quick takedown or flurry could be the difference in losing and winning a round. god forbid that fighters actually try to win fights anyway they can. you forget that this isn't just some brutal sport where everyones out to kill each other. its much more like a game of physical chess.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

looney liam said:


> what your saying is idiotic. rich was constantly throwing bombs at wanderlei when he had the chance. he hurt wanderlei in the second round and i thought he was going to finish. the reason he took wandy down was because they clinched and wrestling is get this, PART of mma.besides, whats wrong with trying to win a fight? if you were fighting someone and thought the round was razor close wouldn't you try your best to impress the judges in the final seconds? a quick takedown or flurry could be the difference in losing and winning a round. god forbid that fighters actually try to win fights anyway they can. *you forget that this isn't just some brutal sport where everyones out to kill each other. its much more like a game of physical chess*.


QFT! That's exactly how it is!:thumbsup:

Ricefarmer, if you think Rich Franklin is a point fighter I think you'll find that Nate Quarry, Jorge Rivera, Jason Macdonald, Matt Hamill, the late Evan Tanner, etc would all disagree with you. *


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

If he keeps it up he will be severely punch drunk by the time hes 60. I hope he smartens up and does a little tweekin to his style. Bring back the clinch, score some takedown for GnP. I dig Wandy and dont want to see him messed up 10 years from now.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

looney liam said:


> what your saying is idiotic. *rich was constantly throwing bombs at wanderlei when he had the chance. he hurt wanderlei in the second round and i thought he was going to finish.* the reason he took wandy down was because they clinched and wrestling is get this, PART of mma.
> 
> besides, whats wrong with trying to win a fight? if you were fighting someone and thought the round was razor close wouldn't you try your best to impress the judges in the final seconds? a quick takedown or flurry could be the difference in losing and winning a round. god forbid that fighters actually try to win fights anyway they can. you forget that this isn't just some brutal sport where everyones out to kill each other. its much more like a game of physical chess.





Bonnar426 said:


> QFT! That's exactly how it is!:thumbsup:
> 
> Ricefarmer, *if you think Rich Franklin is a point fighter I think you'll find that Nate Quarry, Jorge Rivera, Jason Macdonald, Matt Hamill, the late Evan Tanner, etc would all disagree with you*. *


Exactly. :thumbsup:

/end thread.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jim Carey needs to stick with acting.. I can't stand to watch him in the cage..


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

yha because a fighter with 22 out of 25 wins by submission or ko is a points fighter.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats next this specail catch weight class for Franklin? We all know he can't beat Silva at mw and he already got his ass beat by Machida..


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> Whats next this specail catch weight class for Franklin? We all know he can't beat Silva at mw and he already got his ass beat by Machida..


Two Things...

1. Wanderlei looked out of shape for 195! I shedder to think what he will look like when he has to drop to 185. Rich on the other hand has proven he can fight in both weight classes without much trouble. 

2. That loss to Machida was 6 years ago! Rich did so much more with his career after that fight. Maybe you should rent some UFC DVD's and actually watch some Rich Franklin fights. This way you can find that out for yourself! 

Edit: One more thing! There is no shame in losing to Machida! Everybody else does!


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

ricefarmer said:


> like most ppl here.. i think wandy got robbed but thats not the point...


I highly doubt most people think Wandy was robbed. The fight maybe shouldn't have been a UD but Franklin won no doubt.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

the point is.... take downs arent really impressive unless a skilled fighter gets something out of it.. most of the time its to rest and just lay there to get stood up. and we as the audience dont want to pay for that. it leads to infamous boos from the ufc crowd

let me ask this.. if take down points were taken out.. i think joe rogan even mentioned he didn't like it. would ppl attempt to take someone down at the last god dam 20 sec? instead of what we want to see is a climatic brawl? isntead we see a take down and the bell rings...

its boring ass hell, it does no damage, and usually leads to nothing.


----------



## muse (Jun 15, 2009)

TALENT said:


> I highly doubt most people think Wandy was robbed. The fight maybe shouldn't have been a UD but Franklin won no doubt.


Nothing "no doubt" about it, Franklin had the airhoyas on for the majority of the third.... given he won the first albeit not convincingly and Silva won the second convincingly...third would be the decider... Silva was winning it until the takedown...takedown prolly squared it from moy POV.

FWIW, Silva is shot(he knows it)....he still made the fight.

Franklin fought like a man that had something to lose(futurewise)....he's misguided a title is not in his future.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I cant see how people think that Wandi won that fight as he lost both the first and the third rounds. All I can see is people who really wanted Wandi to win so much they weren't really paying attention to how Rich controlled the fight and landed more clean shots. 

Wandi won the second but Rich still rocked him at the end of the second with that kick to the head which will have knocked that round from 30-28 to 30-29 or however scoring works. Rich overall did well at landing 2 strike combo's and then getting out of the way before Wandi could lure him into a brawling style fight which would have ended bad for Rich. Rich went into the fight with a good game plan and executed it well and thats why Rich will be around for quite some time as he can adapt to fights. 

Wandi on the other hand goes out with the same fight plan every fight, so good technicians like Rich can pick him apart every time.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

This fight has shown me how good anderson is. Franklin showed that he is a great striker and he got dismantled by silva.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> This fight has shown me how good anderson is. Franklin showed that he is a great striker and he got dismantled by silva.


Franklin has probably improved since, and Silva's conditioning prevented him from giving his best. But, true Anderson is something else.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll have to re-watch the fight when I am not all hyped up, but I thought Wand won the third for sure. He did more damage and was the aggressor, Rich did very little.


----------

